

Ask HN: What if your OPT card hasn't arrived after 60 days? - ovatsug25

Graduated and waiting on the OPT card. International counselor says I will be fine, but I wanna double check and verify.
======
sb2nov
It generally takes more than 60 days. I think it should be within 90 days
ideally but I have seen it go till 100+ so I don't think you need to panic.

Just keep checking the status online and you should see it change in about 2
weeks.

